# USA Made Powermatic Tools



## Jake_D (Jan 19, 2011)

Hows it going yall. I am looking at getting a few updates for the shop. I am looking to upgrade my table saw and planner and possibly get a shaper. I am a huge stickler for buying USA made products and really want Powermatic tools. So, I was hopping some of yall could help me figuring out what the last Powermatic model for each tool when it was American made and if someone knows a good website for finding this kinda info. Googling is not turning out for me.

Thanks for the help
Jake


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

The PM 66 was American made at least to 2008, but do you want one? I had a later model USA 66 (2004) and it was JUNK! Warped table, bad bearings, misaligned and uncorrrectable worm on the tilt mechanism, lots of run out. I'm not alone on this Check Bob Feeser's comments at http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?78310-Powermatic-66-USA-Made


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, let me say that if you want to put your dollars in the pocket
of a real person who lives in the USA, and not from a corporation
squirreling its profits into tax-free offshore assets, buy used equipment 
from private party sellers.

You could argue that Powermatic may not be taking the company
profits offshore, but I would not bet on it. At least when you buy
used and buy local, your dollars mostly go right back into your
local economy.

I don't want to start a debate, I'm jes' sayin' that most of the time
when you buy new manufactured goods from companies that have 
foreign interests, the dollars those companies get from you are going 
to get invested where they have higher yields, which is not in the USA.

Anyway, fussing with vintage machinery is at least half the fun
of woodworking for some of us.


----------

